# Recommandations pour un horloger-réparateur



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me recommander un horloger-réparateur en France qui pourrait me réviser une montre Lip vintage des années 50 (calibre R25 à remontage manuel).

Il s'agit d'un modèle assez rare, donc je préfèrerais quelqu'un qui se spécialise dans le vintage et dans cette marque... Peu importe où en France, je compte envoyer la montre en recommandé.


----------



## cvhv (Mar 22, 2021)

Je ne sais pas s'il est spécialisé dans le vintage ou les LIP, mais ça peut valoir le coup de contacter l'Atelier du Temps à Carnoux-en-Provence. C'est un ami très compétent. Il me connait sous le surnom "Lee" si besoin pour référence...


----------

